# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Đặt phòng khách sạn giá rẻ tại Sài Gòn dịp 2/9

## civn2011

*Hãy nhanh tay đặt phòng khách sạn để có giá rẻ nhất tại TP Hồ Chí Minh cho kỳ nghỉ lễ mùng 2 tháng 9 nào:*

 

*Khách Sạn Cát Tường Sài Gòn*
_12A, đường số 3, khu phố 4, Phường Linh Trung, Quận Thủ Đức, Tp. HCM_
Khách sạn Cát Tường bắt đầu hoạt động từ năm 2010 là một trong những khách sạn cao cấp tại Thủ Đức. Vị trí Khách sạn nằm gần Cầu Vượt Linh Xuân - trung tâm tiếp giáp giữa các Khu Công Nghiệp Sóng Thần, Khu Chế Xuất Linh Trung, Khu Công Nghiệp Bình Đường và chỉ cách khu vui chơi Suối Tiên, Khu Công Nghệ Cao Tp. Hồ Chí Minh chừng 2km.....

*Khách Sạn Hoa Đông Dương Sài Gòn*
_122 - 124 Hoàng Văn Thụ P.9 Q.Phú Nhuận Tp.Hồ Chí Minh_
Khách sạn Hoa Đông Dương với 20 phòng ngủ rộng rãi, sang trọng, ấm cúng, thoáng mát với gió trời tự nhiên và được trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi như: máy điều hòa, điện thoại, tivi LCD với truyền hình cáp, internet, Wifi, máy sấy tóc, bồn tắm,…

*Khách Sạn Palm - Hoàng Dũng*
_63 Bạch Đằng, Phường 02, Quận Tân Bình, Tp. HCM._
Khách Sạn Palm mới được xây dựng, gồm hai khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn hai sao, với tổng số lượng phòng lên đến 84 phòng. Hài hoà giữa nội thất ấm cúng & trang thiết bị hiện đại, Khách Sạn Palm nằm cách sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất 200m, sẽ giúp cho chuyến du lịch, công tác của bạn trở nên thuận tiện hơn bao giờ hết. Bạn có thể dạo quanh trung tâm mua sắm PARKSON & nhà hàng địa phương trong khoảng cách đi bộ...

*Khách sạn Avatar Sài Gòn*
_19 Lê Văn Phan, phường Phú Thọ Hòa, quận Tân Phú, TP.HCM_
Khách sạn Avatar là khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế tương đương 3 sao, với phong cách kiến trúc Châu Âu sang trọng và hiện đại là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng cho doanh nhân, kiều bào, chuyên gia trong và ngoài nước làm việc, nghỉ ngơi, lưu trú dài hạn. Khách sạn Avatar tọa lạc ở vị trí đắc địa ngay khu trung tâm sầm uất của quận Tân Phú, nằm giữa khu phức hợp với nhiều dịch vụ như: ngân hàng....

*Khách sạn 199 Hồ Chí Minh*
_199 Hoàng Văn Thụ, phường 08, quận Phú Nhuận, Tp Hồ Chí Minh_
Nằm trong bán kính 10 phút lái xe từ Sân bay Quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất, Hotel 199 ở Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh cung cấp các phòng máy lạnh với Wi-Fi miễn phí. Quán View Café trên tầng thượng phục vụ các món ăn Việt Nam và phương Tây cũng như bữa sáng hàng ngày. Cách Hotel 199 15 phút lái xe là Ga Tàu Sài Gòn, Nhà hát lớn Sài Gòn và Nhà thờ Đức Bà Sài Gòn...

*Khách Sạn Palm*
_45/5 Hồng Hà Phường 02, Quận Tân Bình Tp. HCM_
Khách Sạn Palm mới được xây dựng, gồm hai khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn hai sao, với tổng số lượng phòng lên đến 84 phòng. Hài hoà giữa nội thất ấm cúng & trang thiết bị hiện đại, Khách Sạn Palm nằm cách sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất 200m, sẽ giúp cho chuyến du lịch, công tác của bạn trở nên thuận tiện hơn bao giờ hết. Bạn có thể dạo quanh trung tâm mua sắm PARKSON & nhà hàng địa phương trong khoảng cách đi bộ...

*Khách sạn Henry Sài Gòn*
_26-27 Lô I, KĐC Tân Quy Đông, đường 73, P.Tân Phong, Quận 7, Tp.HCM_
Khách sạn HENRY nằm giữa khu trung tâm sầm uất nhất quận 7 nhưng vẫn luôn có được sự yên tĩnh nhờ nằm ẩn mình trong con đường nhỏ số 73, P.Tân Phong, quận 7. Quý khách rất thuận tiện trong việc mua sắm tại Lotte Mart, cửa hàng tạp hóa, rạp chiếu phim, và chơi bowling. Khu vực chung quanh khách sạn có rất nhiều nhà hàng, quán cà phê từ bình dân đến sang trọng với đủ loại món ăn đặc trưng hấp dẫn...

*Khách Sạn Mai Anh Sài Gòn*
_324, Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai , F. 5, Quận 3, Tp. HCM_
Tọa lạc ngay từ trung tâm Sài Gòn, Khách sạn MAI ANH là địa điểm lý tưởng cho việc nghỉ ngơi, công tác, cũng như tham quan du lịch của Qúy du khách. Chỉ mất vài phút đi bộ để đến công viên Tao Đàn, chợ Bến Thành, hãy trải nghiệm những điều thú vị nhất tại thành phố cùng MAI ANH Hotel với chất lượng phục vụ hoàn hảo...

*Khách sạn Sapphire Sài Gòn*
_Địa chỉ: 32A-34 Bùi thị xuân, Quận 1, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh_
[Đặc trưng với phòng xông hơi và trung tâm thể dục, Sapphire Hotel nằm trên kênh Bến Nghé ở trung tâm Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Các phòng máy lạnh có Internet miễn phí và TV màn hình phẳng. Hotel Sapphire chỉ cách Bảo tàng Hồ Chí Minh và Công viên Tao Đàn 3 km, khoảng 10 phút đi taxi. Khách sạn cách Sân bay Quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất 30 phút lái xe. Xe đưa đón sân bay được cung cấp tại đây.

----------


## bestfriend

bài viết cũng khá đầy đủ về KS ở sài Gòn đấy, giá có thêm phần hình ảnh review nữa thì đầy đủ hơn đấy. qua mangdatphong.vn ngía phòng, giá hấp dẫn quá, toàn giảm giá sốc  :batting eyelashes:  book ngay phòng đi du lịch 2/9 mới được  :hehe:

----------

